# new spaning log- pk x ct



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

Hello my fellow betta breeders/keepers. This is my plankat male and crowntail female spawning log. bare with me as I figure out how to post pictures. My goal is to get plankat crowntail betta, two of my favorite kind of bettas. 

my tanks set up 
-Cup for males bubble nest 
-Cup for female 
-10g breeding/grow out tank
-Fake aquatic plants 
-And bettas of curse :lol: 

The male is named dragon because he is a dragon scale, he has wild coloration, meaning blue, green and red. He is the one in my profile pic. 

The female is a Cambodian, meaning pale body with colored fins, her fins are blue at the bottom, where they connect with the body, and purple at the end. 

They have been conditioned, and paired up today Feb./ 28 / 2015.

( umm... can anyone explain how to post pictures here. thanks. :-D )


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

an extra thing her name is rainbow


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Fixed that for you.


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

thanks nimble, and I just realize I spelled spawning wrong in the title


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

no updates yet , but I can tell you guys how do I do my breeding. is like every other breeder you need a cup for the female and a Styrofoam cup cut in half or a piece of Styrofoam plate. then you need to leave the male ,with the female in side of her cup. he will start to flare and make bubble nest, after a period of 2 or 3 days the male will be in breeding mode making a ''s'' shape as he gets closer to her. the female will take about 5 or 6 days to go into breeding mode, meanwhile you let her out of her cup for a minute or so he will chase her around, depends on how aggressive your male is. when you see that she is exhausted put her back in to her cup, then do that again after the next day until she is finally on breeding mode. how do you know when she is in breeding mode? she will go to the bubble nest and make the ''s'' like dance. this method has worked for me and is a great way to reduce injuries and fin tare for both of the fish. 

here is how the male would do the ''s'' dance ( sorry if you don't like the video but the was the best I could find) 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=5FQXXV6xMvU 

PS: notice how the male seems to stop and move its tail but not go anywhere, that's the ''s'' dance.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

That's great! 

For pictures, go to the post reply, then advanced, then you'll find a place to upload pictures. Make sure after you pick the picture to hit the upload button. 

Dragon is gorgeous! I don't see the picture of Rainbow yet.


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

thanks, let me try umm.....

yes thanks again


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

Well here is rainbow and dragon


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

Hehehe that was dragon only this is rainbow.


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

So, as you probably know breeding betta can be frustrating, as well as rewarding. So here is the thing dragon has been really harsh on rainbow, so I took her out for about a day and but her back in, I know I know, why aren't they spawning? You may ask, sometimes it happens but I will try again until they spawn it might take more time to start this spawning log, so if you guys would bare with me. Thanks and sorry


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

No problem! They both have to be ready for it to work out.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Sometimes they don't want to breed for one reason or another. If you see shredded fins, that's fine. Don't take them out ... when you take them out, and then put them back in, it's as though you hit a "reset" button on the courting process. They start over! Now, if you see body damage, that's a different story, but they'll need a lot more than a day to recover from that.


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

ok thanks, today she was wiggling and I let her out and she acted like a pk male showing off every time he came closer, after a while she came out and swam to the bubble nest she stated to pick softly in his side and he wiggle too, but when she saw him wiggle she ran and he went to chase her like saying'' hey why are you running, hey come back '' and then after a few minutes she did it again and again and again and again... so on so forth. until; he got tire of it and he attacked in her pectoral fin so I separated her, I will try tomorrow it seems that the spawning is not to far away :-D


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

thanks


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

good news, they are stating to embrace :-D im so happy


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

Here are some pics


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Good for you, buddy.


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

bad thing have already happen, there was a ich out break, I think one of my females got it and passed it on to rainbow witch past it on to dragon when the spawned, three of my betas got it , rainbow she has no symptoms, sunset ( an other Ct of mine ) and the worst of all dragon, I took him out of the breeding tank because I am afraid he'll pass the ich to the fry, witch brings me to my question, if I put ich remedy in the fry tank would that kill them or is fine?. 

I haven't seen any eggs or anything. I think dragon is a egg eater, but I'll know today they suppose so be born by 3:00 today.


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

so he ate all the eggs accept one that is not fertilize. sadly I'll have to start again but I wont start a new spawning log I will keep going on this one but later on, right now the ones that have the ich have to recover.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

That's a bummer about the ich breakout.


----------

